# Snipesy's Tunes Interest Check



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I have been getting a lot of mails of people wanting tunes. I'm wondering just how many of you are interested really.

_
How much will it cost?
_
Well you need to set aside about $400 min to get yourself setup with the proper tools. That money wouldn't be going to me unfortunately. After that you need the tune itself from me, which I have opted to do a "Pay what you want" style. Which is absolutely insane of me to do, but hey, so is tuning this diesel.

_Can you do this.

_No idea. There is technically already tuners who paid the vendor fees for these forums. But at the same time there is only one other tuner (who is not a vendor) who comes close to my tunes. I wouldn't really consider myself big enough to be a vendor so I'm just not going to bother.

_Are the tunes good?

_They're pretty good.

_Do tell more!
_
I made a pdf doc which details this and what I would say is a decent way of doing things. You can find that here. Sorry about the yellow... I'll fix that later.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Tell us about your car and what tune you run/prefer??? Very intriguing.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Do you use Micro bursts? I have read Bosch injectors cant stand micro bursting.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Love it


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Cruz15 said:


> Do you use Micro bursts? I have read Bosch injectors cant stand micro bursting.


Microbursts? As in multiple injection events. Yes. It does that from factory.




DslGate said:


> Tell us about your car and what tune you run/prefer??? Very intriguing.


Preference is a strong word. I personally use stock plus with the eco of course. It's probably the best option if you don't care for sucked into your seat power.

Of course don't let that scare you away. The hot and power tune has received the most work out of anything. They've gone over lots of improvements lately, mainly with the TCM.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> Microbursts? As in multiple injection events. Yes. It does that from factory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am talking about even smaller bursts than OEM.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Ah. The only way you can push the pulse width as I call it, down, is by increasing fuel pressure. But I am avoiding doing that because A. The engine will be louder, and B. It's harder on the injectors.

You can also replace the injectors with ones with bigger nozzles. It's not something I've ever done before, and it takes a lot of time to get the tune to fit the new injectors. In my honest opinion, it's not really worth it. One easy solution is to just botch the tune, and tune it until it works. But the TCM really hates being fed wrong information. 

Ex. Say I made my injection give 50 mm3 of fuel instead of 30. The ECM still thinks it is 30 mm3, and is going to calculate how much toruqe that should give. If the ECM says there should be 140 ft lbs, and there is 300. The TCM freaks out.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

What do you offer as far as an Extreme Eco tune? I am not interested in making any more power over the stock tune and it seems that detuning may be the answer. 

I think I've maxed out my efficiency on the current set up. I am looking at aero improvements now to try and squeeze a little more out of the tank, but maybe a more economical tune might be the answer. 

I've got an AutoCal for EFILive, is that the "tools" that are needed? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm intrested. Also looking doing a delete


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You'd have to buy another one. The Autocal they gave to you is linked to their V2.

When you flash one of my tunes for the first time you will become forever linked to my stuff. I can unlink them. But it has to be done in person.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Everything should be ready to go *by friday*. I'm going to take each tune for a quick spin just to verify they don't crash the vehicle instantly.... That shouldn't happen but a single corrupted byte can cause mayhem. I also need to write up instructions... Lots of work.

I decided to change up my "Pay what you want strategy". Instead there will be two tiers, the free tier which costs nothing (yay!). And a premium tier which would pretty much be me customizing the tune to however you want. I'm not so sure what I am going to exactly include in the free tier quite yet, but they will be complete tunes that work nicely, so don't worry there.

By other biggest hurdle is... Autocals. Frankly I don't want to be distributing them for now because I'm not really sure how the interest is going to be. The only way I could really distribute them is if you bought them from me for $400. You can buy them for $350 from other places, and it's not like I'm making money off it. So I recommend that route. Only downside is they won't have my sticker, but meh, who needs stickers.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm definitely interested. If I decide to do a delete after I purchase my CTD I'll let you know.


----------



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> I made a pdf doc which details this and what I would say is a decent way of doing things. You can find that here. Sorry about the yellow... I'll fix that later.


Link is down, sorry if this is just an old thread and you've made a new one


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

ixei said:


> Link is down, sorry if this is just an old thread and you've made a new one


Hmmmm for some reason it's not even in my google docs anymore.... I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

I went looking for an autocal like you mention and I didn't see one for anywhere close to $350.
My googlefoo is usually pretty good.

Can you provide a link?

Also anything else we would need to take advantage of your tune?

I would be interested in something similar to a 35 or 40hp tune for the CTD to fix that turbo lag and liven the car up a little.
(I would have to convince the wife I NEED IT of course...  (happy wife, happy life)


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

EFILive AutoCal Duramax Cummins Custom Diesel Tuning - ATPTrucks 359.00


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

SoCal Diesel is a good place as well.

But I think I have a much better, and cheaper idea up my sleeve. It's just alot of lines of code....


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for that!

I shoulda saved the tune descriptions doc when you still had it on google docs.
Let me know when you get it back up.


----------



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

Aranarth said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> I shoulda saved the tune descriptions doc when you still had it on google docs.
> Let me know when you get it back up.


Also waiting on that doc so spend some monies.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The 'new' approach is a complete standalone android app (for now) which does *everything*. It will handle retrieving the tunes from the internet, flashing said tunes to your vehicle, data logging, and acting as a scanner as well, all over wifi. And yes, this scanner will show all the dpf stats and more , and no you do not need to run a tune to use the scanner.

The main hurdle is that having an android device do all the work in programming the car isn't ideal. Talking to the ecus is done in real time which means if a deadline is missed, bad things. In practice however, it just doesn't happen, so yes, you can program your car from your phone. The benefit is that it makes the cost extremely low (roughly $100 versus alternatives).

As for when it will be done... This is going to be a massive app. Frankly it will probably be a whole year before it's truly 'adequate'. But saying that, I plan to have something out the door by the end of next month.


----------

